# pkg inside jail - os version mismatch



## nantex (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi,

I run a jail with a 12.2-RELEASE-p7 base. When I do a pkg update I get this:


```
[26.Jun 16:30:10] --- [/][BUILD CHROOT pmx]  ---
root@e3: # pkg update -f
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   6.5MB/s    00:01   
Processing entries:   0%
Newer FreeBSD version for package tcsh_nls:
To ignore this error set IGNORE_OSVERSION=yes
- package: 1202000
- running kernel: 1201000
Ignore the mismatch and continue? [y/N]: y
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 30513 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.

[26.Jun 16:32:51] --- [/][BUILD CHROOT pmx]  ---
root@e3: # uname -a
FreeBSD e3.daemon.de 12.2-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p7 GENERIC  amd64
```

I don't know why (or how) it thinks the OS is 12.1 - it is not.

I don't have the problem on the host. The base has been created with "bsdinstall".


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2021)

nantex said:


> I don't know why (or how) it thinks the OS is 12.1 - it is not.


Your jail is still on 12.1?


----------



## nantex (Jun 26, 2021)

Hm. I thought it's not, since I'm using bsdinstall to build the base. However, bsdinstall always uses the packages it once downloaded, in my case:

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  161218776 Oct 26  2020 /usr/freebsd-dist/base.txz
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel   61453972 Oct 26  2020 /usr/freebsd-dist/lib32.txz
```

So, of course the base is for 12.1!

Dammit


----------

